# Dendrobium Rainbow Dance



## toddybear (Jan 26, 2009)

This semi-deciduous hybrid is doing very well this year. It blooms quite regularly every Jan-Feb.


----------



## nikv (Jan 26, 2009)

Very pretty! Do you grow this one on it's side?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice, do the canes it blooms from still have leaves?


----------



## Elena (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 26, 2009)

:clap: :clap: Lovely! I'm lookin' for the rainbow though!


----------



## toddybear (Jan 26, 2009)

Eric, the old canes that re-bloom have lost their leaves....generally these old ones don't blom as heavily as those still with leaves.


Nikv, the plant is mounted so the shot was a side-profile!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2009)

Stunning -- photo and flowers.


----------



## arcticshaun (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice, they look like Laelia flowers.

Shaun


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 27, 2009)

a great pict. with great colors and lovely blooms!!! Jean


----------

